# [Frage] Router Port öffnen nur wie



## none (9. April 2004)

Hi!

ich habe folgenden Router:

x-Micro WLAN 11b Broadband Router 
Firmware Version v1.2.2 

Ich will den Port 100 bzw 4711 öffnen. Dies mach ich doch durch Port Forwarding 

Nun mein Problem. ich habe nur folgenes Fenster das ein wenig nutzlos ist:













Router Daten:

Wireless Configuration 
SSID X-Micro 
Channel Number 11 
Associated Clients 0 
BSSID 00:02:72:04:29:f2 
LAN Configuration 
IP Address 192.168.1.254 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway 192.168.1.254 
DHCP Server Enabled 
MAC Address 00:02:72:04:29:f2 
WAN Configuration 
Attain IP Protocol PPPoE Connected 
IP Address 217.228.240.115 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.255 
Default Gateway 217.5.98.95 
MAC Address 00:02:72:04:29:f3 


WIe öffne ich gerade bei dem ****** Router den Port? 

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, da ich unbed. den Port aufbringen muss.

P:S.
Innerhalb des netzwerkes ist es klar, dass ich auf 192.168.0.101:100 (101 ist Client , 100 ist port) zugreifen kann. Muss es aber nun auch vom Internet schaffen!

Vielen dank schonmal!

Gruss 

Randy


----------



## pReya (9. April 2004)

Wo ist das Problem 
Bei Ip-Adress trägst du die lokale Ip des Rechners ein, zu dem der Port geforwardet werden soll.Ka was Protocoll sein soll, wird aber net wichtig sein. Und bei Port Range die Ports die geforwardet werden sollen, also in deinem Fall:

100-100 bzw. 4711-4711

Musst halt 2 Einträge machen...


----------



## none (9. April 2004)

Ja mach ich ja die ganze Zeit, dann sagt aber der Router das hier:

Invalid IP address! It should be set within the current subnet.

Und da hab ich keine Ahnung, was das soll.

Bitte helft mir, das is sehr wichtig


----------



## none (9. April 2004)

K hat geklappt, hab des durchn zufall erkannt, das ich dauernd ne falsche ip eingebe ^^

Sry fürs stören

Randy


----------

